# Friendly Ears anyone familure?



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

My Pup was 7 months June 2. Her ears a defantly up. But when she runs or moves the tips flap. I know as old as she is they probably won't firm up and that's fine. But was courios if this is very common? How many others have friendly tip eard GSDs?







. As you can see she can put them up if she really wants. But when she's relaxed the top tips are a lil flip flopy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Lucys ears do that too. Theyre always up but when she runs full speed, they flop around at the top a little like they're waving. Don't know how common it is, but it couldnt be too unusual. I mean ears are just skin and cartilage, so they're going to move. It's not like it's bone in there.


----------



## eyezik (Apr 22, 2010)

My boys ear tips flap when he runs. His ears have been both completely up for a good two months now.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Both of mine have ears that flop at the tip when they run (unless they tuck them back), and they also flop sometimes when we take them swimming and they're sopping wet. 

I don't know if it's a coincidence or not, but Dena's ears did not flop over, and she was an only dog up to 13 months old. Both Keefer & Halo had their heads and ears chewed on in play by their elder doggy siblings, which might have something to do with it. Keefer was always covered in Dena's slobber, and Keefer still chomps on Halo's head. Nothing that she doesn't totally deserve....


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

The tips of Hondo's ears flop as well. Hubby says it's part of his balance system & keeps him from taking flight.


----------



## onyxboy (Jun 6, 2010)

Onyx ears always stays up maybe because he is 2 years old?


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

LOL at keeping him from taking flight. That's funny. Its nice to see Bella is not alone. A lot of the sheps I see seem to have more firmer shaped ears than may girl. They even seem a lil thiker if that makes sence. Tho the flapy tips seem to fit her personaity she's such a clown. And her ears make her seem even more raffish.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

onyxboy said:


> Onyx ears always stays up maybe because he is 2 years old?


Keefer will be 5 in August. And since he's Dena's half brother I doubt it has anything to do with genetics in his case.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva is 8 1/2 months old and hers do not flap at all. She's got the strongest ears I've ever seen. Been up since I got her at 11 1/2 wks, never got floppy w/ teething either. Never had the up and down stage. 

Murphy is really flopppy but today he's holding the bottoms a bit more toward the top so they're kinda standing. ONe was almost up this morning, but for the tip. 

I love when their ears flop and I love when they don't . GSD's ears are the very best. 

Lady was a soft eared dog... wonder if that could have been prevented when she was young w/ the proper tools. It was too late once I got her and she was very prone to ear infections.  RIP, Lady


----------

